# Things to do -AUDISTREAM: A VIRTUAL TOUR OF THE AUDI FACTORY



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Interactive online offer provides insights into production and technology
•Tour guides accompany virtual tour and answer questions in real time

Looking for a way to 'virtually' escape isolation? Audi is offering its enthusiasts a guided tour of its production plant at Ingolstadt, Germany, all from the safety of home.








AudiStream is a ground-breaking online interactive tour of the largest Audi factory worldwide, the equivalent to the size of Monaco, and has its very own 'Ingolstadt Audi' train station.

Audi has been building cars at the colossal site for more than 70 years. In 2019 alone, it produced more than 441,608 cars. Modern production systems and high-tech solutions enable highly efficient, sustainable manufacturing, which has used only green electricity from 2012. Reducing the worldwide ecological footprint is a great priority for Audi, which aims to achieve CO2-neutral production locations by 2025.

Now with AudiStream, the site can be covered in as little as 15 minutes from anywhere in the world. All you need is a laptop or mobile internet-enabled device, and you can access AudiStream free of charge.

Audi is the first car manufacturer to offer such an initiative. Fans of the four rings will experience the A3 bodyshop and the A4 assembly line, all from a safe and virtual distance.

They will see how 2,300 cars are produced daily by 45,000 workers, moving through every part of the process, right up to the point when the engines are switched on for the very first time.

All along the way, visitors will learn all the technical and technological detail behind the famous Audi Vorsprung durch Technik philosophy, thanks to an experienced tour guide who can answer all those burning questions over a live interactive discussion or online chat.

To book a 20-minute time slot for the Audi factory tour, users simply need to visit www.audi.stream


----------

